# Vesuvius Profiles & Stuff



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I've been getting some very good in-cup results from a pretty simple profile that I thought I'd share.

The profile is:

11s 2bar (I believe that once the chamber is filled, this translates into about 8s wetting the puck)

10s 8.6bar (less than 9 bar seems to work)

Then a slow tail off 5s at each pressure 7, 6, 4.6, 3.4, 2bar.

I've been using Jampit Hit from Coffee Compass. 11 days post roast today.

16.4g dose

94.5c

28.5-29g out depending on how well I anticipate the slow Hario scale

39-41s depending on flow.

Result is a date sweetness bomb with hazelnut. It's good enough that I thought if share.

Would love to refract it but I drank it all this morning (4 shots in 3 hours - yikes!)

Completely bished the shot in the video below (didn't flush and ran too long) because I was faffing with a camera but thought I'd post anyway.






Anyone have any dependable brew PID settings. Mine is overshooting.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this emulating a lever profile with the pre infusion, step up to 9ish bar and a slow drop off as the shot progresses?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

"39-41s depending on flow."

Are you trying to over-extract?

General Rule...

Singolo Normale: 30ml in 25-30 seconds at dialled in temperatures

Singolo Lungo: 60ml in 25-30 seconds

Singolo Risretto: Half of Normale volume but still 25-30 seconds

If you get bitter shots, the temperature is too high or your pour is too slow.

If you get sour shots, its either too fast a pour or too low a temperature

Cheers,

RayT


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

And are you pre-infusing?

Nice E61 though


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> "39-41s depending on flow."
> 
> Are you trying to over-extract?
> 
> ...


Time seems to have gone out the window a wee but with newer machines and grinders. The pressure profile is the interesting thing here.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> And are you pre-infusing?
> 
> Nice E61 though


I believe the 2 bar at the start would be pre infusion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

2 bar is what I'd expected for pre-infusion,

But the golden rule is DOUBLE CHECK!!!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Wait i didnt ask early (sorry bout that) but is this machine HX or DB or SBDU?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Wait i didnt ask early (sorry bout that) but is this machine HX or DB or SBDU?


It's an interesting new machine sold by bella barista. DB e61 but allows for pressure profiling.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm DB, looks like theres no cooling flush and theres simultaneous brew and steam

I predicted that he hates cooling flushes and loves steaming and brewing at the same time.

But im a HX user and therefore im always gonna perform cooling flushes.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ray, if you have not seen this machine, have a look through the threads. it is going tot ale the coffee world by storm, if tinkering with shots is your thing. You have programable control over everything you want, except cost!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Buying a machine is like taking a bullet, not really gonna know what its really is gonna offer but hmmm....

As long as quality, durability and versaility justifies the cost, take a shot... ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

That machine costs a lot, but heck thats quite a nice machine really....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> "39-41s depending on flow."
> 
> Are you trying to over-extract?
> 
> ...


Lol thanks......

Man has refractometer and a pressure profiling machine...

I think he know s what he is doing


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> Wait i didnt ask early (sorry bout that) but is this machine HX or DB or SBDU?


You can read all about the Vesuvius on a thread I started in 'Show off my Setup' called 'Vesuvius B0001..and up'

Lots of pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, just saw the vesuvius on bella barista's website and though it was at a pointy price.

But heck is the pressure profiling damn good, nice LCD too....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

RayTCoffeePro said:


> "39-41s depending on flow. Are you trying to over-extract?


Well on a normal machine with a shot that long you'd expect so wouldn't you but the Vesuvius is changing the rules.

I'm using a Robur. The grind is not too very fine (though with this machine you can extract a talcum powder grind) and the profile is quite gentle: good preinfusion then a relatively low extraction pressure and a long tail off. It just tasted marvellous to me so I shared.

I hope to get into the science of what's actually happening but I confess I just kept trying grind/dose/time* with this profile and presto. I suspect I'm getting close the cup @dfk41 got with his L1+K10f that was why he pointed me to Jampit Hit in the first place.

*at first I went a bit nuts with different profiles but now I'm fixing on something and doing the usual tweaks to see what it can give back. I think this is more likely to yield a testable theory of profiled extraction.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> ...Man has refractometer and a pressure profiling machine... I think he know s what he is doing


ROFL!

Man has refractometer and pressure profiling machine. I think he's in deep trouble with his wife for spending the rent!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks like shot times have to be rethinked.....

;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

LOL!!!! I'm actually single XD

Hmmm......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I spent a great 3 hours this morning on the Vesuvius and for the various beans used the profiles set by Bella Barista were pretty spot on.

Shot times are different than normal, but the grinder can be used to control part of that variable.

I dialled in by taste then started weighing etc to refine the recipe and bring out the best in the coffees.

No refractometer recordings this session either but will probably go a lot geekier on the next visit to my customer.


----------

